# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Διατροφή parrotlet

## nikosp20

Kαλησπέρα, εδώ και 8 ημέρες έχω ένα parrotlet μπλε 6 μηνών ταισμένο στο χέρι. Το πρόβλημά μου είναι ότι τρώει μόνο ηλιόσπορους. Δεν αγκίζει καθόλου τους άλλους σπόρους, καθόλου φρούτα και λαχανικά. Είναι φυσιολογικό αυτό και αν όχι τι μπορώ να κάνω ;

----------


## vikitaspaw

καλό είναι να μειώσεις τους ηλιόσπορους κ αν τους φαει, ασε το μιγμα μην το αλλάξεις, έτσι χωρίς ηλιόσπορους. Θα πεινάσει κ θα αναγκαστεί να φάει. Βέβαια μπορεί κ να φταίει κ η τροφή που παίρνεις, να μην του αρέσει. Δοκίμασε κ κανένα άλλο προιόν άλλης εταιρίας, μέχρι να βρεις αυτό που αρέσει στον δικό σου. Επίσης σε περιμένουμε να συστηθείς να σε γνωρίσουμε εδώ.http://www.greekbirdclub.com/forumdi...85%CE%BC%CE%B5 αλλά να γνωρίσουμε κ το φτερωτό φιλαράκι σου εδώ...http://www.greekbirdclub.com/forumdisplay.php?161-Συστήστε-μας-και-τους-φτερωτούς-συντρόφους-σας

Καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας!!

----------


## nikosp20

Καλός σας βρήκα, σύντομα θα βάλω φωτογραφίες.

----------


## jk21

ειναι συνηθισμενο να συμβαινει αλλα καθολου φυσιολογικο να το αφησεις να συμβαινει .θα οδηγησει σε διατροφικες ελλειψεις σε καποια θρεπτικα συστατικα και σε προβλημα λιπους αφου η διατροφη των παπαγαλων ειναι κυριως αμυλουχα .αλλα και ανισορροπια ακομα και στην απορροφηση των λιπαρων οξεων οξεων που δινουν οι λιπαροι 
*Η σημασια της ισορροπιας στην ληψη ω3 και ω6 στους παπαγαλους*δες λιγο τα θεματα εδω
*Ο Luigi και οι ηλιόσποροι κόλλημα μεγάλο !!!!*Δεν τρώνε φρούτα,λαχανικά κλπ

απο κει και περα δοκιμασε και με αυτη την προταση 
Φρέσκα χειροποίητα ζυμαρικά για τους παπαγάλους μας

που ισως του αρεσει 
αν δεν καταφερεις να του αλλαξεις συνηθειες με τιποτα κατι εχω στο νου μου αλλα θα τα πουμε αν χρειαστει

----------


## jk21

παντως το προβλημα  της ιδιαιτερης προτιμησης στον ηλιοσπορο στη ρατσα αυτη απο οτι βλεπω ,αναφερεται οτι δεν ειναι τοσο εντονο

http://www.birdsnways.com/wisdom/ww48eii.htm


Parrotlets should receive a primary diet of fresh, high quality seeds  and/or pellets. If feeding seed, a cockatiel or small hook bill type  should be provided. Look for a mix that contains sunflower. *Unlike many  other parrots that tend to put on weight, parrotlets need the extra fat  in order to keep them in peak condition.* They also love millet spray,  but it should be limited to once a week or they can eat it to the  exclusion of other foods. Babies, however, should be provided with as  much millet as they will eat especially right after weaning.

παντως αν μπορουσες να εισαγαγεις τον σπορο αυτο 

*O σπόρος κινόα και η αξία του στη διατροφή των πτηνών*στη διατροφη του φτερωτου σου φιλαρακου με καποιο τροπο,οχι απαραιτητα σε ξηρη μορφη σπορου  (ειτε καποιον απο αυτους που περιγραφω στο αρθρο ειτε καποιον απο αυτους που περιγραφονται σε συνταγες  εδω

http://www.parrotparrot.com/articles...ain-for-birds/

http://www.squidoo.com/landofthelittles#module148693997

θα συμπληρωνες το διαιτολογιο του με εναν θρεπτικοτατο χαμηλο σε λιπαρα σπορο !

----------


## Sissy

Από την εμπειρία μου, σε συμβουλεύω να ασχοληθείς προσωπικά και με 'έξυπνο- πονηρό' τρόπο να φροντίσεις εσύ να μάθεις το πουλάκι να τρώει και άλλου είδους τροφές εκτός των ηλιόσπορων (όπως πχ να σε βλέπει να τρως κι εσύ, να το βγάζεις απο το κλουβί του το πρωί και να του προσφέρεις μικρά κομμάτια φρούτων ή λαχανικών με το χέρι σου κτλ....αυτό δεν θα το 'πετύχεις΄από τη μια μέρα στην άλλη...).
Ο δικός μου έκλεισε τα τρία του χρόνια, παρ' όλα αυτά εξακολουθώ να ασχολούμαι μαζί του ώστε να συνεχίζει να τρώει-δοκιμάζει φρούτα ή λαχανικά.

Μπορείς επίσης να δοκιμάσεις να του προσφέρεις μουλιασμένους σπόρους κινόα, φαγόπυρου και αμάραντου. Εγώ τους βάζω μέσα σε σουρωτήρι και τους αφήνω στο νερό (το αλλάζω 3-4 φορές) για 24 ώρες, ο Μάριος τους....καταβροχθίζει  :Happy:

----------


## nikosp20

Καλησπέρα, έκανα αυτό που είπε η vikitaspaw και μάλλον έπιασε. Τον βλέπω να τσιμπολογάει διάφορα.

----------


## parrotlet breeding

Καλησπέρα και καλή συμβίωση με το φτερωτό σου φίλο! 
Δε χρειάζεται να αγχώνεσαι με το τί θα φάει ο παπαγαλάκος σου εφόσον εσύ του το παρέχεις και αυτός απλά το αγνοεί. Αν κάτι του λείψει θα το αναζητήσει και αν το βρει θα το τσιμπολογήσει, να είσαι σίγουρος. Εσύ φρόντισε να του έχεις ένα καλό πλούσιο μείγμα σπόρων και φρέσκα φρούτα και λαχανικά και αυτός θα αρχίσει σιγά σιγά να τα τρώει όλα! Πολλοί εκτροφείς του εξωτερίκού αναφέρουν ότι οι παπαγάλοι parrotlet δείχνουν ιδιαίτερη προτίμηση στους ηλιόσπορους. Μάλιστα οι περισσότεροι προτείνουν να συμπληρώνουμε το βασικό μείγμα τροφής που πρέπει να είναι σαν και αυτό  με επιπλέον ηλιόσπορο. Εγώ αυτό κάνω, αγοράζω τροφή για μεσαίους παπαγάλους της versele-laga και προσθέτω γύρω στο 10-15% ηλιόσπορο. Όσο για το αν είναι πολύ λιπαρός δεν νομίζω πως χρειάζεται να ανησυχείς γιατί τα parrotlet επειδή είναι πολύ δραστήρια έχουν υψηλό μεταβολισμό και συχνά οι ποσότητες τροφής που καταναλώνουν είναι μεγαλύτερες σε σχέση με άλλους παπαγάλους με το διπλάσιο μέγεθος, γι'αυτό και χρειάζονται πολλές θερμίδες. Τα πουλιά αν κάτι λείπει από τον οργανισμό τους και το έχουν διαθέσιμο στο κλουβί τους σίγουρα θα το φάνε (πχ το σουπιοκόκκαλο που το τσακίζουν οι θηλυκές κατα την αναπαραγωγική περίοδο ενώ τον υπόλοιπο καιρό μπορεί να το αγνοούν) Ίσως και λόγω του κρύου ο παπαγαλάκος σου να θέλει παραπάνω θερμίδες, ή απλά να του αρέσει ο ηλιόσπορος.... γούστα είναι αυτά!!!!  Πολλές φορές όμως, αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί στα pet shop τους δίνουν τροφή με μόνο ένα είδος σπόρου για να μην τους στοιχίζουν ακριβά και έτσι τα πουλιά μαθαίνουν να τρώνε μόνο αυτόν τον σπόρο. Αφού όμως λες ότι το δικό σου είναι ταϊσμένο στο χέρι, ίσως κάτι άλλο να συμβαίνει. Μήπως έχεις κάνει κάποια αλλαγή τελευταία και τον έχει αγχώσει; 
Πάντως αν αυτό συνεχίσει να γίνεται για πολύ καιρό θα πρέπει να επέμβεις. Ξεκίνα μειώνοντας σταδιακά το ποσοστό των ηλιόσπορων μέσα στην τροφή ώστε στο τέλος να μην υπάρχουν μέσα στο μείγμα. Μην κάνεις όμως απότομες αλλαγές και μην αφήνεις το πουλάκι να πεινάσει για να αναγκαστεί να φάει κα τους άλλους σπόρους. Αυτό είναι λύση απελπισίας! Τέλος μπορείς να κρατήσεις τους ηλιόσπορους σαν τροφή επιβράβευσης αφού βλέπεις ότι τα προτιμάει τόσο πολύ. Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

εμενα παντως τους ηλιοσπορους ουτε που τους ανοιγουν...κατα τα αλλα καταβρωχθιζουν οτιδηποτε σε φρουτο και λαχανικο...

----------


## jk21

ΣΤΕΦΑΝΕ συμφωνω πληρως  στο σταδιακο που αναφερεις στο τελος

<< Πάντως  αν αυτό συνεχίσει να γίνεται για πολύ καιρό θα πρέπει να επέμβεις.  Ξεκίνα μειώνοντας σταδιακά το ποσοστό των ηλιόσπορων μέσα στην τροφή  ώστε στο τέλος να μην υπάρχουν μέσα στο μείγμα. Μην κάνεις όμως απότομες αλλαγές και μην αφήνεις το πουλάκι να πεινάσει για να αναγκαστεί να φάει κα τους άλλους σπόρους. Αυτό είναι λύση απελπισίας! Τέλος  μπορείς να κρατήσεις τους ηλιόσπορους σαν τροφή επιβράβευσης αφού  βλέπεις ότι τα προτιμάει τόσο πολύ. Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα! >>

 αλλα το θεμα ηλιοσποροι πρεπει να αντιμετωπιστει γιατι αν δεις στο λινκ

*Η σημασια της ισορροπιας στην ληψη ω3 και ω6 στους παπαγαλους*λογω της περιεκτικοτητας τους σε ω6 πολυ περισσοτερο απο ω3 φερνουν ανισορροπια οχι μονο στο θεμα θερμιδων αλλα και στο τροπο που δρουν τελικα τα λιπαρα οξεα στον οργανισμο και απο καλο μπορει να κανουν κακο στο αγγειακο συστημα .σε ενα μιγμα με αυξημενους ηλιοσπορους πρεπει να προστεθουν επιπλεον αμυλουχοι αλλα και λιναροσπορος (ή περιλλα αν γινεται αποδεκτη απο αυτο το ειδος ) για να εξισορροπησουν τα λιπαρα οξεα σε ενα λογω ω3 /ω6 σχεδον 2 προς 1  .

----------


## parrotlet breeding

Θα συμφωνήσω κι εγώ απόλυτα μαζί σου και μάλιστα από εδώ και πέρα θα σε έχω υπόψιν μου για συμβουλές γιατί φαίνεται πως οι γνώσεις σου πάνω σε θέματα διατροφής είναι εξαιρετικές! Εγώ δε θέλησα να υποβιβάσω τη σημασία της ισορροπίας στη διατροφή απλά αυτό που ήθελα να πω είναι ότι δεν πρέπει να μας πιάνει πανικός που το πουλάκι μας δεν τρώει για κάποια περίοδο όλες τις τροφές. Συνήθως αν λείψει κάτι από τον οργανισμό τους η φύση έχει προνοήσει ώστε να τα κάνει να το αναζητούνε (το συγκεκριμένο το έχω διαβάσει σε μία έρευνα την οποία αυτή τη στιμή δεν έχω εύκαιρη, αργότερα αν τη βρω θα την βάλω) Χρειάζεται να ανησυχούμε μόνο αν αυτό γίνεται για πολύ καιρό ή αν υποψιαζόμαστε ότι κρύβει κάτι άλλο από κάτω (πχ προτιμούν τις μαλακές τροφές όταν έχουν προσβληθεί από ακάρεα). Πάντως είναι σημαντικό εμείς να παρέχουμε στα πουλιά μας μια καλή - ισορροπημένη διατροφή και από κει και πέρα  όλα θα πάνε καλά (συνήθως). Επειδή όμως οι παπαγάλοι έχουν προσωπικότητα και γούστο μπορεί να αντιμετωπίσουμε πρόβλημα, γι'αυτό ψυχραιμία και σταδιακές αλλαγές! Αυτά από εμένα...

----------


## jk21

ΣΤΕΦΑΝΕ αν θα δεις το ποστ ειναι προσφατο .μεχρι τοτε ουτε και γω ηξερα την σημασια του θεματος που εχω θειξει εκει .δεν ειμαι διατροφολογος αλλα ηλεκτρονικος .παντα την εψαχνα στη διατροφη ,ειδικα απο τοτε που εγινα πατερας αλλα ειδικα για τα πουλια ειναι αναζητησεις τελευταιων χρονων .τι θελω να πω; ολοι μπορουμε να μαθουμε αν θελουμε ! και με χαρα βλεπω το φορουμ να γεμιζει με νεα παιδια που εχουν ορεξη να μαθουν !

* σε αυτο με τις μαλακες τροφες που λες βαλε καθε φλεγμονη στην περιοχη πχ μυκητες

----------

